
Big Tech’s Years-Long Manipulation of American Op-Ed Pages - aspenmayer
https://bigtechnology.substack.com/p/inside-big-techs-years-long-manipulation
======
aspenmayer
> The ex-Googler said they provided substantial guidance on a 2015 Wall Street
> Journal article headlined “Some Things Should Not Be ‘Forgotten,’”[1] which
> advocated against the ‘right to be forgotten,’ a policy that allows people
> to force search engines to remove certain personal links. “It was a
> successful op-ed,” the ex-Googler said. The Journal article does not mention
> Google’s involvement. Its author, Jason Wright, declined to comment.

[1] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/jason-wright-some-things-
should...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/jason-wright-some-things-should-not-
be-forgotten-1421689011)

[http://archive.is/n3QwI](http://archive.is/n3QwI)

